# Hyatt Coconut Plantation unit #5246?



## yumdrey (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it second floor 2 bedroom?
I was looking for a resort map but couldn't find any.
Does anyone have a resort map which has building numbers (and possibly unit numbers too)?
Thanks for any info about unit 5246.


----------



## Bob B (Nov 17, 2011)

And can any folks recommend any units (2br) to request?


----------



## Kal (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not a good idea to request a specific unit due to unit ownership in the Hyatt Residence Club. The best way to request is by Building #, floor or placement within a building. That way management has lots of options to grant your request. If you are coming to the resort thru Interval, there are more restrictions due to Hyatt's contract with Interval, but requesting by Building, floor or placement will still give the best chance of success.


----------



## Bob B (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Kal. Can you make any recommendations?


----------



## Kal (Nov 19, 2011)

I would request a top floor, end unit in Building 52 or 53.


----------



## Bob B (Nov 20, 2011)

Great, thanks.


----------

